# McDonald's



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Now asking to watch me confirm my order on my phone. Nope, if the confirmation # and the name isn't good enough, screw 'em.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

There are some real sh-tty McDonald's and some good ones too. Some of them you have to beg for attention from the "workers". Other locations are efficient and do delivery right. It depends on the franchise owner and management. Learn which ones suck in your area and don't accept offers from them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

charge them

that'll be $20 cash please : )


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seems to be chick fil a that is most controlling.

I'm sure if that location has had alot of "another driver already picked ut up", they will enforce the pickup button so they get paid.

Although McDonalds food is so shitty I wouldn't want it for free


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Seems to be chick fil a that is most controlling.
> 
> I'm sure if that location has had alot of "another driver already picked ut up", they will enforce the pickup button so they get paid.
> 
> Although McDonalds food is so shitty I wouldn't want it for free


Don't want that crap stinking up my vehicle, upsets the tipping pax. 🤑


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Too many drivers stealing food. i don't mind confirming. takes like 1 second.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't refer to McDonalds as "food". More like a lab experiment.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Too many drivers stealing food. i don't mind confirming. takes like 1 second.


I've delivered for McDonald's across the country and this is the only one that has demanded it. Plus, I was probably their first delivery driver to ever pick up. I've been doing Uber eats before it ever came to this market.

It's a good thing they have understanding drivers like you, because I'm not doing it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Now asking to watch me confirm my order on my phone. Nope, if the confirmation # and the name isn't good enough, screw 'em.


If the offer was good enough, I'd confirm my penis size for them.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They'll do that for like two days and then go back to not caring about it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> If the offer was good enough, I'd confirm my penis size for them.


So kiddie cone size or McDouble size with a lotta meat?

Just kidding, I don’t want to know.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Nope, if the confirmation # and the name isn't good enough, screw 'em.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> i don't mind confirming. takes like 1 second.


And it's not like it's extra work. It's something that you are going to do anyway.



Grubhubflub said:


> If the offer was good enough, I'd confirm my penis size for them.


I am rarely asked to do that, but when I am it makes the inevitable thumbs down extra painful.



Invisible said:


> So kiddie cone size or McDouble size with a lotta meat?
> 
> Just kidding, I don’t want to know.


I don't know. It sure sounds like you set yourself up for some private messages......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> And it's not like it's extra work. It's something that you are going to do anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I don’t want PMs about size. I couldn’t ignore that post. It’s like he was looking to get a rise out of it. 😀


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Technically it would have been extra work as my phone was in the car. Last week they wanted the number and the name, so I knew both but it wasn't enough.

I'm a delivery driver, so it's really not about the work, it's about the implication.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Technically it would have been extra work as my phone was in the car. Last week they wanted the number and the name, so I knew both but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I'm a delivery driver, so it's really not about the work, it's about the implication.


Is it possible you’re taking it too personally? Maybe that McD’s was scammed a lot, so they’re just doing more protocols.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In my market DD stopped listing the order number and now just lists the name. Problem is no one told MickyD’s so it’s now a conflict every time and I have to show them the damn order on my phone! Typical DD.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t sweat the small stuff. Sure, watch me confirm. Maybe it turns them on. No skin off my back.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t sweat the small stuff. Sure, watch me confirm. Maybe it turns them on. No skin off my back.


It does sound sexy!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> It does sound sexy!!!


Everything I say sounds sexy. It’s a curse!!! 😂


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> I've delivered for McDonald's across the country and this is the only one that has demanded it.


Honestly, I'm already on a knife edge with the vast majority of McDonald's locations between locking doors after 7pm and eternal drive thru lines wrapped around the building and the ignoring delivery partners upon the rare walk-in opportunity. I only accept perhaps just 1/12 of all McDonald's offers.

So...being asked to start the trip in restaurant by *even* *just one *McDonald's worker would earn them a lifetime ban from me.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Technically it would have been extra work as my phone was in the car. Last week they wanted the number and the name, so I knew both but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I'm a delivery driver, so it's really not about the work, it's about the implication.


McDonalds sucks but honestly when picking up deliveries you should always bring your phone in with you.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Technically it would have been extra work as my phone was in the car. Last week they wanted the number and the name, so I knew both but it wasn't enough.


I completely understand this aggravation because I used to leave my device in my running vehicle (yes locked) as well until I learned two things about McDonald's:

It's never ready to grab and go
Some drivers apparently take some orders even after reciting the order number (and probably even name) from memory and just mark it as cancelled on their app once back in their car and then they eat it (why McDonald's food is beyond me since it's unworthy of theft)


----------

